# Mosura Products?



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Lately I've been hearing a lot about Mosura products and I'm thinking of getting some. Where does everyone get theirs from anyway? Is there any other place I can get them from except eBay?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

AvianAquatics said:


> Lately I've been hearing a lot about Mosura products and I'm thinking of getting some. Where does everyone get theirs from anyway? Is there any other place I can get them from except eBay?


The Shrimp Tank Store scroll down =)


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

And how long does the Excel and BioPlus typically last? Any expiration dates?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jul 9, 2010)

AvianAquatics said:


> And how long does the Excel and BioPlus typically last? Any expiration dates?


One bottle lasts for months or years. A bottle of Mosura BioPlus, for instance, has 400 dozes for 10 gallon tank. Feeding should be done several times per week, not every day.

I'm also curious about expiration dates. Bottles doesn't have it printed. Any new info about that?

Now Mosura is also available here: Shrimp-Tank. Mosura Shrimp Products


----------

